# cyberoam has blocked bittorrent.. plz help



## cool_callis (Apr 6, 2008)

in my college , the administration has implemented cyberoam . due to this bittorrent has stopped working. it seems that they have purposely blocked the bittorrent .can u plz suggest some way to make torrent running again and to bypass these restrictions. it will be great help.


----------



## thetopcyborg (Apr 6, 2008)

try to enable protocol encryption, maybe that will bypass the security... in utorrent, its done through preferences---->BitTorrent--->Protocol Encryption enabled

i dont know about other clients, if they support encryption or not


----------



## cool_callis (Apr 6, 2008)

buddy i tried encryption but it is not working ...
suggest  some other way


----------



## slugger (Apr 7, 2008)

try bootin using a Live linux CD

*BTW* in the past similar threads asking for bypassin stuff in organisations had been locked

*Reportin it to the MODs to consider lockin*


----------

